# Instagram



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey everyone! George here!

I have something great to tell you guys!!!
I have a Instagram account: bungeorgewashington_offical please check my account out and follow my daily life 

I aslo want to hear about your Instagram accounts please tell me them down below!!

Have a amazing day!
-George Washington (the one and only)


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Apr 20, 2017)

Awesome! My names is sapphirebunny1. I'll follow you.
I post pics of my bunny and also my other pets


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 20, 2017)

Pippi: Ugh... I need one! Everyone needs to know everything about how wonderful I am! 

Butterscotch: You? You're just a spoiled Holland Lop... Now, I have the most adorable markings, and everyone really does love me.. You just bite people. 

Ellie: Pfft... Everyone knows I'm the nicest and sweetest of the three of us.. I should have *my own*... Wait... What *is* an Instagram, anyway? 

Hoomin: It's a picture sharing site. And you all are lovely and wonderful... 

Pippj: Oh, that's what it is? Forget that! I hate the camera!!!


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 25, 2017)

BlackMiniRex said:


> Awesome! My names is sapphirebunny1. I'll follow you.
> I post pics of my bunny and also my other pets



Thank you! My homin's phone is currently dead but she is just charging it now *sigh* hoomins are sooo slow with the tech :nono


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Apr 25, 2017)

Akzholedent said:


> Pippi: Ugh... I need one! Everyone needs to know everything about how wonderful I am!
> 
> Butterscotch: You? You're just a spoiled Holland Lop... Now, I have the most adorable markings, and everyone really does love me.. You just bite people.
> 
> ...



lol. I hate the camera as well Pippi! But my hoomin just won't stop with the camera! Always taking the butt pics - I mean come on really?! I feel my personal space is not being taken into consideration :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 13, 2018)

Akzholedent said:


> Pippi: Ugh... I need one! Everyone needs to know everything about how wonderful I am!
> 
> Butterscotch: You? You're just a spoiled Holland Lop... Now, I have the most adorable markings, and everyone really does love me.. You just bite people.
> 
> ...



When my hooman read this to me, she the sounds hooman calls laughing. It was very strange, and after, I hid


----------

